# Miner's Pick



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

*File Name*: Miner's Pick
*File Submitter*: dkdude7
*File Submitted*: 25 Jun 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

I decided I wanted to make a slingshot of my own and created this design.

Enjoy

120mm wide
150mm high

Click here to download this file


----------

